

Cat DNA solves homicide - rocky1138
http://www.nbcnews.com/science/elementary-my-dear-fluffy-cat-dna-solves-another-homicide-6C10913900

======
rocky1138
This is neat, but 3/152 is not uncommon enough for me to convict, I think, if
it's entirely on this evidence.

